# Upside down fish!



## tiko619 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, I just noticed one of my danios is upside down at the bottom of the tank, and when it does right itself, it has trouble swimming and just falls back down!!!!

I checked tank parameters, they all all perfect, nothing in excess. It's a 29 gallon tank.

All the other fish are fine.

Any ideas??


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Could be a swim bladder problem. This is usually caused by some other problem, usually poor tank maintainance. Water changes and tank cleaning are not an option when keeping fish. Is your tank maintainance schedule suitable for your size tank. The smaller the tank, the higher the maintainance.


----------



## tiko619 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes , everything is up to date and ontime. water changes weekly, gravel vac etc.


----------

